# What is the best vitamin and mineral supplement?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 16, 2019)

*Actually, *
There is no single ?best vitamin supplement?. I believe there are three key supplements everyone should be taking:


*1. Multivitamins:*


You?re not likely to get all of your required quantities of vitamins and minerals in a healthy diet. Also, according to the goals of nutrient intake established by the USDA, comparing the nutritional goals for Americans to the nutrient content of foods consumed in a 2000 calorie per day diet, there will be insufficient amounts of vitamin D, vitamin E, choline, magnesium (for men only) and potassium. Which means that - even if you do follow dietary guidelines you won?t be reaching 100% of your nutrient intake goals.


My favorite multivitamin is Twinlab Daily One Caps, because it provides a high potency of B-vitamins, as well as a range of other nutrients. Just one capsule with breakfast gives me my nutrition insurance policy for the day.


*2. Vitamin D:*


Exposure to the sun converts a form of cholesterol in our skin into vitamin D. And since we don?t work outside like we used to, we don?t get the same exposure to the sun. As a result, 41.6 percent of the U.S. population is vitamin D deficient, while 77 percent of the population lacks sufficient vitamin D.


I recommend at least 50 mcg of Twinlab D3 Dots (2,000 IU), a mini-tablet that dissolves in your mouth making it easy for quick absorption. When you consider that vitamin D is necessary to facilitate the absorption of calcium, for immunity and for insulin secretion, a daily supplement of this key nutrient makes a lot of sense.


*3. Omega-3 Fatty Acids:*


Omega-3 fatty acids are necessary for cardiovascular health and to help keep environmentally-induced inflammation in check. American diets are deficient in omega-3 fatty acids. Though, we human beings evolved on a diet with a 1:1 ratio of omega-6 fatty acids to omega-3 fatty acids, our current Western diets have a ratio of about 15:1 omega-6 to omega-3, which is seriously imbalanced.


One of my favorite omega-3 fatty acid. I like this product for three reasons:


A single serving provides 970 mg of omega-3 fatty acids, including the two most researched ones, EPA and DHA, in comparison to common fish oil supplements that only provide about 300 mg of omega-3 fatty acids.
It is in the form of a liquid (plain, lemon and mint flavors) which is better than having to swallow so many unpleasant pills.
It is a natural source of vitamins A and D, in addition to O3FA.

Thanks!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Vitamin c is a good supplement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 23, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Vitamin c is a good supplement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yess!!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 30, 2019)

Right... Vitamin c is a good supplement.


Most experts recommend getting vitamin C from a diet high in fruits and vegetables rather than taking supplements. Fresh-squeezed orange juice or fresh-frozen concentrate are good sources. Historically, vitamin C was used for preventing and treating scurvy. 

Here are 7 scientifically proven benefits (Source: webmd) of taking a vitamin C supplement.


1. Strong Antioxidant That May Reduce the Risk of Chronic Diseases
2. May Help Battle High Blood Pressure
3. Fights Heart Disease Risk Factors, Potentially Lowering Heart Disease Risk
4. Could Reduce Blood Uric Acid Levels and Help Prevent Gout Attacks
5. Helps Prevent Iron Deficiencies by Improving Iron Absorption
6. Boosts Immunity by Helping White Blood Cells Function Better
7. Protects Your Memory and Thinking as You Age


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2019)

Vitamin B's and C cause they are water soluble.


----------



## Distant Flare (Jul 2, 2019)

Personally I?ve long been a fan of Animal Pak. Used to buy everything individually then take separately. They make a pretty solid multi pak with everything from digestive enzymes, to aminos and even milk thistle included. Full multiple and b complex stack as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 8, 2019)

Distant Flare said:


> Personally I?ve long been a fan of Animal Pak. Used to buy everything individually then take separately. They make a pretty solid multi pak with everything from digestive enzymes, to aminos and even milk thistle included. Full multiple and b complex stack as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's good to hear!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 9, 2019)

Universal Animal Pak isn't a mass gainer or a protein supplement. It's just essential multivitamins and minerals.
For gaining any serious muscle mass you need protein and some carbs. I assume that you are the skinny type so try maintaining the carbs protein and fat in the ratio of 2:2:1.
Also, 5km running and 20-30 push ups or pull ups won't help much. You need to follow a good weight training program and moderate cardio.


----------

